# We've Finally got it Swift Royale 630 and she's a Beaut



## riverboat2001 (Apr 2, 2009)

Just a general happy post, picked it up yesterday, drove home in a happy/tired stupor.

It's in fantastic condition and is a joy to drive, especially that power-steering

Got a few questions to ask, but going on holiday in a few days (no---not in the van) so will probably be posting in earnest in about three weeks time.


----------



## neilbes (Oct 16, 2006)

Congratulation and enjoy..

Get out there this weekend even if is for just 1 night..!


----------



## Mikemoss (Sep 5, 2005)

Hey Riverboat2001, good on you - she looks a beaut, and in lovely condition too.

Wishing you many years of happy touring.


----------

